

Startups Anonymous: How Anonymity Can Save a Founder’s Life - yuhong
http://pando.com/2014/08/20/startups-anonymous-how-anonymity-can-save-a-founders-life/

======
kstenerud
Or just stop using social media at all.

I don't use facebook, twitter, pintrest, or any of those things, and I don't
feel any need to live up to some external ideal. Nobody's judging me, so I can
exercise my own judgment of what's right for my life. It's allowed me to
reflect very carefully and methodically on what is desirable and why.

~~~
yuhong
This has nothing to do with anonymity though.

------
yuhong
I agree with GajanticFounder's comment that the solution is to make anonymity
unnecessary, though it might not always be possible. I hope it can eventually
apply to big company executives too.

